# Wildcamping in the UK



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Whilst camping on the Dover Sea Front we met Alan and Australian chap. He was telling us that for the last thirty years he has been alternating between Australia and the UK. He mentioned that this time he has been over here since April and has only stayed on campsites fotr three nights, the rest he has wild camped.

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What sort of van did they have, Stew? I think wild camping is easier in a camper or van conversion than a coachbuilt or A class. Or is it? Am I being a wimp?

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Gerald

I think over the thirty years they have been doing these they have used all sorts. Currently they have a 22/23ft c class.

stew


----------



## 101701 (Nov 7, 2006)

hi we have wild camped for years in the uk, all over the place, we have camped alone and with a gang all in big coach builts,balla lake, devils bridge ,kirby longsdale ,loads of 24hour tescos even blackpool front,go on try it its great fun,we have only been spoken to once in linmouth devon but it was in the morning and he was alright really ,i think it was because there was 5 of us,


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Spose you even use Tescos loos and washing facilities shame they dont have showers instore


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

When wildcamping for such durations, what do people do about waste water, black and grey, and fresh water?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> Am I being a wimp?
> Gerald


Do you really want an answer to that Gerald :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

They can only beg, borrow and dump whenever & wherever possible the same as travellers do. Wildcampers are wildcampers because they have an aversion to paying like the rest of us for the services they use.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

oooo-er...no-one responding then??


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd think twice about responding to anyone who wears a hat like Tony :wink: 

If I ever find myself wanting to Wildcamp it will not be because I "....have an aversion to paying like the rest of us for the services they use."

Paul :bazooka:


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

A lot of us wild camp at odd times for a day or two but retreat to campsites and pay for the privilidge of dumping and filling when the need arises,it was the serial wildcampers who never visit a campsite and seem proud of it that I was getting at, they obviously have places they dump their waste lets hope they do it sensibly with other people in mind and not like your average travellers leave it for others to clean up at great cost. When I was staying in Benidorm on a site two christmases ago I witnessed a bunch of wildcampers mostly dutch and germans with a few uk as well dumping their toilet wastes in an old well on a building site. That really was leaving a problem for others. Just imagine if somebody else in the area was still using their well for water and it was drawing from the same level.


----------



## 101701 (Nov 7, 2006)

*wild camping*

we have no problem paying site fees but i do hate to pay when we arrive late say on a fri after work and move on the next day, we never ever dump waste,we take it home if we are only away a weekend or when we need to we go on a site and pay for the privilege .Just wish the uk provided for mh`s like the rest of europe


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

TonyHunt said:


> They can only beg, borrow and dump whenever & wherever possible the same as travellers do. Wildcampers are wildcampers because they have an aversion to paying like the rest of us for the services they use.


Admittedly, when you arrive on a site at 9pm, pay £15-20 to park, then bugger off in the morning, you don't feel like you have have value for money.

However, I wild camp because I like the independance and freedom, no other peoples kids, rules, bbq smoke, drunks/noise. I also have a vehicle that is designed to be used in such a situation.

Also, some of the best views to wake up to in the morning can only be gained by wild camping. On a cliff, overlooking the sea, can't be beaten.

However I don't wish to change your opinion. If everybody did it then it would be banned. So please keep using the CC sites so we who enjoy it can carry on wild camping! :thumbup:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

TonyHunt said:


> Spose you even use Tescos loos and washing facilities shame they dont have showers instore


In the USA Walmart fall over backwards for camping business including RV's as they know we are very likely to spend money instore.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have wild camped all over the place and either take our waste home or will visit camp sites and ask if we can empty out and fill up, many places will allow this and will charge between £3 - £5.

Wild camping for us isn't anything to do with avoiding paying for camp sites, but is more to do with stopping and enjoying stunning views and areas and enjoying the peace and quiet. Especially in Scotland where we have spent some very enjoyable holidays.

We pay to camp when wild camping isn't an option, or when we are with friends, or if spending a few nights in an area.

It is the freedom of choice that we love about motorhoming.

Tina & Glenn


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

I wildcamp most weekends (not many sites open now anyway) usually 2 nights up to 4. Waste water and toilet goes home. Tidy the area where i park, couple of weeks ago a local expressed amazement (and thanks) when he saw me picking up McD wrapping some numpty had chucked out of a car window.

Tony


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

We have wild camped in Scotland since we were kids, in tents, caravans and now a motorhome and its nothing at all do do with saving a few quid. Its a genuine love of the wild open spaces and the specatcular locations. When we do leave our camping spot, no one would know we had been there. We take all our rubbish and OFTEN foreign visitors rubbish with us. 


Tony's comments show a complete lack of respect and knowledge of decent people who enjoy camping....anywhere


----------



## Pendragon (Feb 19, 2007)

*Emptying the loo*

I wildcamp as a way of life now, I love it, I am very aware of green camping and can always find a place to empty the loo. Most country parks have toilet facilities and I often use them to empty. I also clean up after my dog. In my view, the problem isn't really the human waste, it's the chemicals we use. We would just be part of natures great plan if we were a bit less particular. I often shower at motorway services to conserve my water, hadn't thought of stripping off in Tesco - thanks Tony, but I really would prefer to strip in Sainsburys now I think about it! :redhotevil:


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We called at a caravan site in Spain on our way past and asked if, on payment of a fee, we could empty our loo in their facility. The answer from the very polite young receptionist was "Yes, on payment of the full one night pitch fee of €25". The lady was not for moving.
We asked at the next garage where we filled up with diesel. "No problem, no charge". We also occasionally filled up with water but ALWAYS paid even where no charge was made.


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi got to have say on this subject, we wild camp or to put it another way of site camp and certainly do not do it because we do not wish to pay our way. but just the opposite as we have payed a considerable amount for a vehicle that is designed and set up for this particular purpose with full electricity large fresh water and gray water tanks etc. we should not have to go on to sites and pay for somthing we do not need or wont .we are happy to go on to cl sites every few days to empty our waste and refill with fresh water. but see no reason that we should not be able to please our selves at other times, and thank god most people do not seem to wish to go of site for what ever reason. we however and others like us should not be herded into camps like a lot of animals . Polly


----------



## 103557 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Wild Camping in Europe*

We fully agree with you Polly. We have paid a considerable amount for a motorhome with all the facilities we need ie: water tank, waste tank, toilet, shower, cooking facilities so why pay a site fee.
We have just spent 3 months touring Portugal & S Spain and have wild camped the whole time, most towns and small villages welcome us motorhomers, even lay on water and drop points and toilet/emptying points.
It is time the UK came int line with the rest of Europe, although we have heard rumor amongst campers we have met in Portugal etc that there is a European Directive that all European countries including the UK will have to supply stoppovers for camping cars. Let us hope this is passed and comes into operation soon.
Has any one else heard of this? 
Pauline


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

well said yall 8)


----------

